# Test, Mast, Tren



## desertrock (May 19, 2016)

The classic cutting stack.

What's your favorite ratios to run these at? I'm currently running 250 test, 400 masteron and 350 tren per week.

Previously I've only done test and tren together, never masteron because I figured it would be a waste of money. Based on what I've read it's a pretty weak compound in itself, but if it'll make me lose water and appear harder then that's great. What can I expect now with all 3 hormones? Does there exist some kind of a synergy between these compounds?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 19, 2016)

750 test 400 tren 400 mast.Mast will make the tren more tolerable .Its great for mood


----------



## Tren4Life (May 19, 2016)

Mast will make your sticker peck out.


----------



## thqmas (May 19, 2016)

25 testP 50 mastP 75 trenA

ED

Edit: It's not really in mg it's ratios:

25/150 testP 50/150 mastP 75/150 trenA

or on higher doses:

25/150 testP 50/150 mastP 50/150 trenA

Big believer of trt dose test when using this combo to cut. When bulking, I up the test. love high mast, addicted to high tren.


----------



## Onk (May 21, 2016)

I only run mast into a contest, so I run them around
400 test / 600 tren / 800 mast

otherwise I just run test + tren or test + tren + deca


----------



## Runningwild (May 21, 2016)

I have yet to try Mast, but I have been hearing nothing but good things about running test/tren/mast


----------



## NbleSavage (May 21, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> I have yet to try Mast, but I have been hearing nothing but good things about running test/tren/mast



If you've already popped yer Tren Cherry, add in the Mast to yer next cutter / recomp and you'll be impressed. Mast brings out vascularity and at low body fat levels adds a nice sheen plus an overall 'Alpha' feeling in the gym.


----------



## Runningwild (May 21, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> If you've already popped yer Tren Cherry, add in the Mast to yer next cutter / recomp and you'll be impressed. Mast brings out vascularity and at low body fat levels adds a nice sheen plus an overall 'Alpha' feeling in the gym.




Thanks man, yea this will definitely be my next cycle


----------



## Yaya (May 21, 2016)

Mast, test, and tren


----------



## curtisvill (May 21, 2016)

This is my favorite cycle. I typically run 500mg test, 400mg tren and mast.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 26, 2016)

I love mastever, one of my fav compouds, 400 mg of mast go great with test of 500 mg.


----------



## TheHuck88 (May 28, 2016)

I am running 300mg tren, 600mg test and 600mg mast. 7 wks in and loving it.


----------



## bvs (May 28, 2016)

I like tren higher than test. Never used mast with them though


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 29, 2016)

I would run 250 test eod or 750mg a week 
Tren 100mg eod 
With mast 100mg eod 
these are tolerable doses 
You can even just do 100mg test prop eod  instead of test 250; If your a physique guy


----------

